# Verzeichnis durchsuchen welches in einer JAR Datei ist



## frontier (11. Juli 2007)

Hi,

ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich habe mir ein kleines Stück Code geschrieben, welches aus einem unterverzeichnis alle .mid Dateien ausließt und entsprechend RadioButtons dafür erstellt.

Das funktioniert solange ich das ganze Projekt inkl. Midi Dateien nicht in ein jar stecke.

Gibt es ne Möglichkeit das ich die Verzeichnisse in der JAR Datei durchsuche, ohne das Jar expliziet entpacken zu müssen?

Hier mal der bisherige Code

```
JRadioButtonMenuItem rb;
		File f = new File("sound/music/");
		File[] directoryFiles = f.listFiles();
		for(int i=0;i<directoryFiles.length;i++){
			if(directoryFiles[i].getName().endsWith(".mid")){
				rb = new JRadioButtonMenuItem(directoryFiles[i].getName().substring(0, directoryFiles[i].getName().length()-4));
				rb.setActionCommand("play");
				rb.addActionListener(this);
				bgroup.add(rb);	
				bgMusic.add(rb);
			}
		}
```


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (12. Juli 2007)

Moin!
Ein Jar Archiv durchsuchen kannst du so :

```
try {
            JarFile jarFile = new java.util.jar.JarFile("C:/Test.jar");
            Enumeration entries = jarFile.entries();
            while (entries.hasMoreElements()) {
                JarEntry entry = (JarEntry)entries.nextElement();
                System.out.println("entry name: " + entry.getName());
            }
        }
        catch (Exception e) {
            e.printStackTrace();
        }
```

*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------

